# Origin or Ultra



## samnsash (Jul 3, 2009)

I am looking at a great deal on a new 2007 585 xxl origin frame and am wondering whether I would be better off holding out for a an ultra. I weigh 170lbs now but would want to be good up to 180 (77-81kg). I'm in Colorado mountains so it's all up and down. I'm coming off a 2004 C'Dale CAAD7 Team Saeco, which I liked for the local riding. 

Thank you


----------



## samnsash (Jul 3, 2009)

Since posting I figured out how to do a search and see this question has been posed and answered many times...unfortunately it appears that there is no "right" answer. Still, any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## Pegorider (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm 175, just picked up a NOS 585 Origin. I'm very happy. Its as stiff as I need it to be and not uncomfortable. Actually, it rides a lot like my steel Pegoretti, just lighter and faster.
It doesn't smooth road imperfections like a Cannondale SuperSix, but it rides quite fine the way it is.


----------



## klr99 (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm 185 on an Orgin and do just fine.

Lots of hills and climbing. I've never noticed stiffness to be an issue whatsoever.

I do however have a pretty stiff wheelset, Easton EA 90sl.


----------



## samnsash (Jul 3, 2009)

Thank you for the feedback and congratulations on your new bike! If you don't mind me asking...what model year and size is your frame? I'm looking at a 2007 xxl.


----------



## klr99 (Sep 4, 2004)

Sure. It is an '06, but put together in '07.

It is a large, which has a 55 cm top tube.

I'm 6-0 and 185 lbs.

Hope that helps.


----------



## bradford (Sep 15, 2007)

6-3 185#, 2007 585 Ultra XXL. Love it! Not too harsh even with stiff deep dish rims.


----------



## CLTracer (Aug 21, 2004)

samnsash said:


> I am looking at a great deal on a new 2007 585 xxl origin frame and am wondering whether I would be better off holding out for a an ultra. I weigh 170lbs now but would want to be good up to 180 (77-81kg). I'm in Colorado mountains so it's all up and down. I'm coming off a 2004 C'Dale CAAD7 Team Saeco, which I liked for the local riding.
> 
> Thank you


http://glorycycles.blogspot.com has a review comparing the 595 Ultra to the 595 Origin.

Maybe that helps . . . .


----------

